# Decatur, GA 2 yr old, Male, Sable ID23103-Pen 303



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

I have personally met this dog, he has a wonderfully sweet temperament and is doing just fine in a run with other dogs. He is a bit on the thin side and could use a good grooming, but otherwise in great shape. 

***Permission to Crosspost***
















http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13469444
ID23103-Pen 303
This boy is a beautiful German Shepherd. He is about 2 years old. He is a very nice dog.
Intake date: 3/12/2009

Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for seven business days in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim them. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows.

Dekalb Animal Services
845 Camp Road
Decatur, GA 30032
Phone: 404-294-3088
Fax: 404-294-2947
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA423.html


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG, he's GORGEOUS! I just _had_ to show this handsome boy to John and we are both in love...







Ugh, I wish we could take another dog.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Any news on this boy?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Isn't anyone taking this boy??????? Sweet and sad looking. Clearly he needs a family to love him.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Big Bump for this gorgeous guy.

Can someone help him?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd still love to hear an update!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Do we know if he has been temperment tested?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Is any one working on this sweetie face?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Rescue groups must have a completed application and a current Georgia Department of Agriculture Certificate on file in order to rescue from our facility. 

Does this mean any one from out of state can't pull him?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Decatur, GA 2 yr old, Male, Sable ID23103-Pen*

Awww..... he is just adorable! Look at that sweet face and humble ears!







I hope someone can help this little guy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Decatur, GA 2 yr old, Male, Sable ID23103-Pen*

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Decatur, GA 2 yr old, Male, Sable ID23103-Pen*

What's going on with him - anyone know???


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Decatur, GA 2 yr old, Male, Sable ID23103-Pen*

Any new news?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Decatur, GA 2 yr old, Male, Sable ID23103-Pen*

Bump


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Decatur, GA 2 yr old, Male, Sable ID23103-Pen*

He was still there yesterday when I was there to help take pictures. Although folks have called and asked about him, no takers yet. Please continue to spread the word about this sweet boy!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Decatur, GA 2 yr old, Male, Sable ID23103-Pen*

I was told today from the AC that he was taken to rescue. I do not know who planned to take him.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Decatur, GA 2 yr old, Male, Sable ID23103-Pen*

At least he's out of there.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Decatur, GA 2 yr old, Male, Sable ID23103-Pen*

We hope.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

